# My litters atm.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have some nice babies atm, just want to share some pics. Only females babies are left, i culled all the males since i have more than enogh curly bucks  Babies are born aug. 7.

Cage nr. 4, dad is himalaya astrex and moms are cpb texel, siamese texel, agouti atrex, agouti og siamese agouti. Still waiting for the agouti to have her babies.










Cage nr. 5, dad is black astrex and moms are siamese texel, PEW texel og agouti.










And the agouti doe from cage 4 that havent had her bubs yet:




























Then i have this litter too, from a cpb dad and himalayan mom, these babies are born aug. 8. Lovely fat bubs, but the parents are pretty big and well typed too. Here's 2 bone bucks, 1 bone doe 1 siamese doe and 2 himalaya does. Culled a couple of males and a very small underdeveloped doe.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

such cute babies


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice pictures and lovely fat babies


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Love curly babies =) All so chubby and cute!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The agouti had her babies today, here's a quick snapshot from the nest with a mix of newborns and older bubs :love1


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

WoW the older mice are so much bigger! Congrads! Beautiful!


----------

